# Delta-Rockwell 6x48 Belt Sander Rebuild



## David (Aug 25, 2012)

I have been working on a new/old rockwell belt sander for the last couple of weeks and need some advice and possibly information.  I have looked for a parts list for this machine but have yet to find one which will give detailed instructions on assembly and parts.  It appears that the machine has been worked on and modified at some point in its life but not sure what has been changed.

The lower drum drive shaft has some apparent wear where one of the bearings is located.  I can feel a ridge with my nail when i rub it across.  There is 3 thou between bearing race and shaft. Is this too much clearance or does the shaft need to be built up or replaced?

The upper tension roll has holes drilled and tapped in the roll but there is no outer belting attached like the lower roll.  Does this roll need some sort of rubber/leather attached to the outside to make the sanding belt track?  When I first got this machine I could not make it track for any extended period of time.

The lower drive roll was missing the bearing retaining nut but a shim was used on the inner race with pressure applied from the outer roll retaining nut (left handed thread).  I will look for the correct retaining nut.

Overall this machine is in decent shape.  No major cuts in sheetmetal from bad tracking belts.  So I thought I would try to save and put it to use.

Any info would be appreciated.

David


----------



## davidh (Aug 25, 2012)

if memory serves, bearings are suppose to be tight in the housing and "loose " on the shaft.   i would install new sealed bearings leave the shaft alone.  unless its easy for you to make a new one.   i think i have the same machine i got at a school auction a bunch of years ago.  great machine considering the kids probably used it for 50 years or so.  mine didn't have the stock rest or whatever its called, i had to fab a quickie with some hardboard but i didn't take advantage of the angle adjustment that i could have.  i guess i don't use it enuf to make it a difference.  but when i do, its awsome. . .
maybe i should get off my butt and go look at mine ane seee how its put together and post a pix or two for ya. . . ok


----------



## David (Aug 25, 2012)

Only if you want to David!  Thanks


----------



## davidh (Aug 25, 2012)

this thing must be old, i could not find a name on it. . .however,






i would like to see pix of the rh side of yours where the angle adjustment for the work rest is. . . is possible.  you can see where the stuff belongs, jsut an empty hole now. .


----------



## David (Aug 25, 2012)

here you go David, yours looks like a Rockwell.  I think they call it a 31-501


----------



## PIKEMAN (Aug 25, 2012)

I have the same sander, and love it for use on metal.  i would recrown that upper drum. Tear a belt down to about 1.5-2" wide, and use that to run the upper drum. Use a sanding block and taper that upper drum from the center out.


----------



## David (Aug 25, 2012)

I was wondering what options I had on recrowning if there was no attaching media to the steel drum.  I take it Pikeman that your upper roller is steel only?  Thanks for advice.

David


----------



## PIKEMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

My  upper drum is aluminum. Be very careful with the yoke for the upper drum, they will not take a lot of abuse when changing the bearings.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

I have atached a typical manual for your sander


----------



## David (Aug 26, 2012)

David said:


> here you go David, yours looks like a Rockwell.  I think they call it a 31-501



Thanks for the manual Pikeman, that helps with component ID.  My machine must be somewhat older as the upper drum is steel and is one piece.  Looks like the two piece has a definite crown.  Maybe I should look for replacement rollers or a parts machine to make these changes.  There is no data plate to see how old this machine is.


----------



## PIKEMAN (Aug 26, 2012)

Parts come up on eBay every so often. That upper yoke is so fragile that someone is making a reprduction one, and it is quite spendy. Delta's website recommends cutting the shaft when replacing bearings on the upper yoke.( Might be because they still sell the shaft and not the yoke:rofl. I ended up buying a second machine for parts, feel free to hit me up for anything you might need.


----------



## David (Aug 26, 2012)

The upper shaft has been bradded with a center punch at 4 points on each end.  That's why I have not changed bearings yet.  Does not look good.


----------



## David (Aug 26, 2012)

Pikeman PM sent to you


----------



## David (Sep 3, 2012)

A little more progress on the rebuild.  I have sourced some parts for the lower drive assembly and they should arrive this week.  This should fix the problems on the lower drive.  I have removed the upper roll and shaft and have more wear in the tension roll than I would like.  Sooo, I am in need of the upper tension roll and shaft if anyone has one!

Completed the work on the stand.  Added wheels for mobility.  Painted and ready for reassembly.

Have some projects coming up and need this machine operational!

Thanks of looking.  Hope it may be of interest to some.

David


----------



## PIKEMAN (Sep 3, 2012)

My sander is on a Delta stamped sheet metal stand, and the thing is top heavy enough to be dangerous. The stand you built looks great, make sure has some weight down low. I have a Delta stamped belt guard that would look great on that machine!:whistle:


----------



## David (Sep 3, 2012)

This stand was made by a previous owner.  Very heavy.  When I added the wheel brackets I widened it about 4 inches on each side due to it being top heavy.  Raised the machine about 1.5 inches. I think it will be ok.  What would it take Pikeman to get a look at the belt guard as this machine does not have one. PM me on a price if you would.

David


----------



## davidh (Sep 3, 2012)

when mine came home, i measured the belt and ordered a dozen of them.  i never thought of makeing it horizontal.  does it convert easily ?  i should have cleaned it and painted it but. . . thats just not me i guess. . . sad 

that upper shaft looks pretty simple to me.  just a shaft with threads on both ends ?  make one.. .. ..


----------



## David (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi DavidH,

Not sure if a newer aluminum roller has the same shaft dia, or configuration, the old roller has egg shaped, so it would be better if I could find the whole assembly together. Preferably one with a crown.

David


----------



## PIKEMAN (Sep 4, 2012)

This is the belt guard I  was talking about


----------



## wawoodman (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a great job. It almost inspires me to roll mine out of the corner where it lives, and pretty it up.


----------



## David (Sep 15, 2012)

Update on progress.  Started putting machine back together.  Installed new bearings and  drive roll shaft for drive system. All metal back on and fitted.  Still need upper tension roll and shaft/shims, found a new billet roll assembly for $400, ouch!! will continue to look for good used one.  Also looking to find a way to adapt factory belt guard for safety and looks.  will utilize Norton zarconia belts if and when project is complete.  Thanks for looking

David


----------



## PIKEMAN (Sep 16, 2012)

Looking real good,David


----------



## David (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Pikeman,  I think I can adjust the motor mount some and build a 2" spacer for the base to get to the measurement for the belt guard.  I will look closer at this in next few days
David


----------



## Oldarn (Oct 5, 2012)

David,

Very nice restoration on your Delta 6 X 48. I have two to restore, I plan on donating one to my local high school wood shop. I'm new here, I kind of got here backwards. 

I belong to another forum, I nope I won't get into trouble posting it, they could have really helped you out during your restoration. If you join, they have a section called BOYD (bring out your dead) where you can post wanted ads and for sale ads as well as get great info on machines. 

They can help you out on info on crowning your sander drums. Heck, I can help you, the easiest way to do it is to cut a 2" strip on your 6 X 48 belt then you can rip it all the way around so you have a 2" wide belt, then install the 2" belt to drive the upper drum and use the rest to crown the drum as it goes around. When you're done with one side move the belt to the other and do that side. Use a good straight edge to check your progress. It's not that important that you get it perfect, just close. The website is OWWM.org for the forum. For info, pics and machine manuals, got to OWWM.com

Hope this helps you and other folks. 

David

OOPS, I didn't see where Pikeman had the same idea.... David, do you need the threaded rod that applies tension and the spring?


----------



## David (Oct 17, 2012)

Sorry I missed your post David, I have been busy with other stuff lately.   The only parts I am in need of to get the machine going is the upper tension roll, bearing retainer nut and the upper shaft.

The machine is sitting to the side until I can locate these parts.  Thanks for the interest.

David


----------



## David (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks to Oldarn, a used upper tension roll assembly was located for the sander.  Installed new bearings and the rolls and shaft look good with minimal wear.  Reinstalled assembly and the belt tracks true!

Now for the wiring and possibly the belt guard!  Will post picture when finished.

Thanks for looking.

David


----------



## Woodman (Jan 28, 2013)

I am working on a Rockwell Delta 6 X 48 sander. I guess it is from the 1940's. It has a 3/4 hp Westinghouse motor on it. Right now it runs on 120v but it can be changed to 240v. Everything is there. I just bought new belts from Grainger. As soon as get a new belt, I will give it a try. It has an open base with a rod connected to the on/ off switch. Does anyone have an idea what the belt length should be?
Woodman


----------



## cbtrek (Mar 29, 2013)

David said:


> Update on progress.  Started putting machine back together.  Installed new bearings and  drive roll shaft for drive system. All metal back on and fitted.  Still need upper tension roll and shaft/shims, found a new billet roll assembly for $400, ouch!! will continue to look for good used one.  Also looking to find a way to adapt factory belt guard for safety and looks.  will utilize Norton zarconia belts if and when project is complete.  Thanks for looking
> 
> David



Very nice restoration job.

I also enjoy taking a well used old piece of equipment and renewing it again with many years of use ahead.


----------



## David (Mar 29, 2013)

Thank you cbtreck!  I use it for metal only and it works great.  

David


----------



## Uncle Buck (Mar 30, 2013)

Man that think looks fantastic!


----------



## Woodman (Mar 31, 2013)

I finally have my sander up and running. I found out it is a model 1400 and was made in 1948. The motor is rebuilt I replaced the lower pulley and belt. With a 5" pulley and the original old stand" belt. I used a 58" belt.


----------



## Woodman (Mar 31, 2013)

After working on the Rockewll sander I discovered several things. The motor is a Westinghouse 3/4hp with a double shaft. The motor was rebuilt this past month and I had new bearings installed as well as giving it a thorough cleaning. It was full of sawdust. I did ruin the pulley when I removed it from the motor with a gear puller. Now the sander works just fine. It has new sanding belts, rebuilt motor and a new drive belt. All I need to do is to repaint it and submit the photos.


----------



## David (Mar 31, 2013)

Looking forward to the pics.  Sounds like you have a good sound machine now

David


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Woodman said:


> After working on the Rockewll sander I discovered several things. The motor is a Westinghouse 3/4hp with a double shaft. The motor was rebuilt this past month and I had new bearings installed as well as giving it a thorough cleaning. It was full of sawdust. I did ruin the pulley when I removed it from the motor with a gear puller. Now the sander works just fine. It has new sanding belts, rebuilt motor and a new drive belt. All I need to do is to repaint it and submit the photos.



And that's the end of that.
How about the pictures,or isn't it done yet?
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## Woodman (Apr 18, 2013)

The sander painting was placed on the back burner because my truck had major problems with the brakes. I had to replace the entire emergency brake system and the brake booster and a new vacuum pump. Then the spring shackles got bent when I got a load of stone. Soon I hope to get back to the sander.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Woodman said:


> The sander painting was placed on the back burner because my truck had major problems with the brakes. I had to replace the entire emergency brake system and the brake booster and a new vacuum pump. Then the spring shackles got bent when I got a load of stone. Soon I hope to get back to the sander.



That sucks. 
OK let us know, 
Where did you get your lower bearings, looks like part numbers in MRC
204 FSF  and 205 FSF
Thanks,
Tony


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 18, 2013)

Woodman said:


> The sander painting was placed on the back burner because my truck had major problems with the brakes. I had to replace the entire emergency brake system and the brake booster and a new vacuum pump. Then the spring shackles got bent when I got a load of stone. Soon I hope to get back to the sander.



I just realized your from New Ken.PA. 
I used to live in Pgh. Went to school in the south hills, lived In Imperial for 10 years before I moved down this way. 
There are a lot of people on this group that are close by.


----------



## jmwarden1 (Apr 29, 2013)

Woodman said:


> I am working on a Rockwell Delta 6 X 48 sander. I guess it is from the 1940's. It has a 3/4 hp Westinghouse motor on it. Right now it runs on 120v but it can be changed to 240v. Everything is there. I just bought new belts from Grainger. As soon as get a new belt, I will give it a try. It has an open base with a rod connected to the on/ off switch. Does anyone have an idea what the belt length should be?
> Woodman



Hi Woodman, looking through the posts on Delta-Rockwell belt sanders and seen your request for the length of the belt. If you still need it, I ran across an old drawing that shows 56".  I'm going to be restoring a Rockwell, just like yours here as soon as they get it shipped. Good luck with your rebuild.   P.S.  just found another drawing on an old Delta parts list and it shows 57-1/2" in circumference, but the p/n is 560 ?


----------



## Woodman (Apr 30, 2013)

I used a 58" belt that I got from NAPA. It seems to work just fine. I have sanded a few wooden pieces since I overhauled the sander. The top cover had 2 gouges in it so I filled them with epoxy. Unfortunately the glue remained sticky so I must remove it and start over again.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Apr 30, 2013)

davidh said:


> if memory serves, bearings are suppose to be tight in the housing and "loose " on the shaft.   i would install new sealed bearings leave the shaft alone.  unless its easy for you to make a new one.


that is correct. It's called a slip fit. once the bearings are pressed in and the shaft installed, the nut installed on the pulley side and tightened, and the spacer installed on the drum side, and the lower drum slid on, and the left handed nut tightened up, the spacer will tighten up to the bearing race on the drum side, and the nut on the pulley side. 
That will lock the inner races to the shaft.

- - - Updated - - -



PIKEMAN said:


> Parts come up on eBay every so often. That upper yoke is so fragile that someone is making a reprduction one, and it is quite spendy. Delta's website recommends cutting the shaft when replacing bearings on the upper yoke.( Might be because they still sell the shaft and not the yoke:rofl. I ended up buying a second machine for parts, feel free to hit me up for anything you might need.



heck, I should have asked you, I needed the spanner nut that holds the top bearing in the yoke, but I ended up making one.


----------



## kcjack (Aug 9, 2013)

David said:


> Update on progress.  Started putting machine back together.  Installed new bearings and  drive roll shaft for drive system. All metal back on and fitted.  Still need upper tension roll and shaft/shims, found a new billet roll assembly for $400, ouch!! will continue to look for good used one.  Also looking to find a way to adapt factory belt guard for safety and looks.  will utilize Norton zarconia belts if and when project is complete.  Thanks for looking
> 
> David



Can you post what size pulley you have on the motor I need to get one for my rebuild


----------



## Dave Smith (Aug 10, 2013)

Woodman said:


> I am working on a Rockwell Delta 6 X 48 sander. Does anyone have an idea what the belt length should be?
> Woodman



Question was already answered


----------



## lcanterbury (Mar 9, 2014)

Anyone have any idea where I can find an upper yoke assembly for this belt sander? Ive gone through and changed the lower bearings, new belt, all electrical work. Now all I need is a new yoke, the nut holding the upper bearings in is gone and it needs new bearings. Any help? Anyone interested in buying it? I have no attachment to it, I just found it in an old barn.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 10, 2014)

lcanterbury said:


> Anyone have any idea where I can find an upper yoke assembly for this belt sander? Ive gone through and changed the lower bearings, new belt, all electrical work. Now all I need is a new yoke, the nut holding the upper bearings in is gone and it needs new bearings. Any help? Anyone interested in buying it? I have no attachment to it, I just found it in an old barn.



If you just need the nut and bearings, you can get bearings cheap on e bay, or probably better ones from Accurate bearing. Just give them the numbers. 
They are reasonable on shipping too. $4.00 or $5.00 depending on size of order. 
There is I am pretty sure a Dayton sander that is about the same thing, and the nut IIRC was only $10.00, as opposed to $50.00 (Yes, $50.00 just for the nut) 
Or put you a wanted to buy on the BOYD (Bring Out Your Dead)  column of OWWM someone over there might have a nut for you. It is there classifieds section. 
I can post the request if you would rather, but it is not much effort to set up an account. 
You would have to look around on the net, I have to leave here soon, so I can't look now, but this sander was about the same as the delta. 
Now weather the nut is the same, I don't know. You would have to take a chance, unless you could contact them.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 10, 2014)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> If you just need the nut and bearings, you can get bearings cheap on e bay, or probably better ones from Accurate bearing. Just give them the numbers.
> They are reasonable on shipping too. $4.00 or $5.00 depending on size of order.
> There is I am pretty sure a Dayton sander that is about the same thing, and the nut IIRC was only $10.00, as opposed to $50.00 (Yes, $50.00 just for the nut)
> Or put you a wanted to buy on the BOYD (Bring Out Your Dead)  column of OWWM someone over there might have a nut for you. It is there classifieds section.
> ...



there is a guy over there has one, but I don't know if he has the spanner nut for it. I sent him a PM.
http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=145374


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 10, 2014)

http://owwm.org/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=145177


----------



## vrettosjames (Feb 27, 2017)

Thanks for this Thread!!!! about to re-assemble My rockwell sander. Diagram was a tremendous help. Ill post pics when finished!


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes, Let us Know. 
I ended up with a powermatic, so I ended up selling my Delta. Came out pretty nice though. 
I will try to find some pictures of it, if you are interested?


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Here are a few. 
Had to make the bracket for the belt guard. Came out pretty clean. Didn't paint the bracket.....lol.....should have. 
Note the home made faucet knobs, Made from real old fashioned faucet knobs.......lol


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice job, I been restoring one myself over the past couple of weeks. Mine is a bit newer (1983) model 31-730 Disc/belt. Still need to clean up and paint the lower cabinet.
Again, nice job.
Paco


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Feb 28, 2017)

firestopper said:


> Nice job, I been restoring one myself over the past couple of weeks. Mine is a bit newer (1983) model 31-730 Disc/belt. Still need to clean up and paint the lower cabinet.
> Again, nice job.
> Paco


Thank you, Paco

Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrettosjames (Feb 28, 2017)

About 70 % done. Changed the bearings on the bottom assembly, today the top bearings go on. New motor goes in, and we should be up and running soon. Old electrical was wrapped in asbestos. changing that as well as the starter.


----------



## Firestopper (Feb 28, 2017)

James, 
Soak the idler shaft with plenty of penitrating oil and support the rollers and the cast yoke during the pressing operation. Those cast iron yokes are easily broken when not supported properly and hard to find without spending  stupid money.
Check out my thread on "restoring a Rockwell/delta finishing machine" on tool junkie forum for pictures of the pressing setup. It went without drama.
Good luck.
Paco


----------



## talvare (Dec 12, 2019)

I'm resurrecting this old thread just to add a little info in case it may help someone else that is rebuilding one of these sanders or is having trouble with the 6x48 belt tracking properly.

Twenty something years ago I got one of these machines with the 6x48 belt and 12" disc for free. It had been thrown out as scrap and it was in pretty sad shape. It just sat in the corner of my garage for quite a few years until about 15 years ago I drug it out and completely rebuilt it, installed a new motor, fabricated a few missing parts and made it pretty. From day one, I fought with erratic belt tracking. Tried different belts with no luck. I knew that the driven belt pulley should be crowned and always just assumed that it was. Well, after 15 year of fighting with it I finally checked that upper belt pulley. Zero crown. I took it off, set it up in the lathe and turned a .020" taper on it. From the first flip of the switch it has tracked perfectly.

Sure wish I would get over this habit of putting things off for years !

Ted


----------



## Janderso (Dec 12, 2019)

Ted,
I bought one of these in the spring of 2018. The thing was in great shape except it needed bearings. I put new bearings in it. Worked great!
Then we had a big fire.
I would like to find another one, and a Delta 14" metal/wood band saw to go with it. I had one of those also I had just rebuilt! Grrrr.


----------



## talvare (Dec 12, 2019)

Jeff,

If I ever run across another one for sale, I'll let you know.

Ted


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 12, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Ted,
> 
> I would like to find another one, and a Delta 14" metal/wood band saw to go with it. I had one of those also I had just rebuilt! Grrrr.


too bad you are so far from Minnesota---Dave


----------



## Gvardaman (Aug 7, 2020)

Continuing the ressurection of this thread...
I just got one of these yesterday. It runs great, though it is pretty dirty and is missing the top cover and the cover on the left side (that gets removed to replace the sanding belt.)
All I have done so far is blown a ton of dust out of it and startEd cleaning it.
Also, unfortunately, a knob on the back broke in transport.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 7, 2020)

These are great belt sanders.
I found my Delta metal/wood 14" band saw. The seller asked me if I wanted to buy one of these sanders. I was torn.
It was in incredible condition. Even the top cover did not have the slit from the belt sliding over.
He wanted $700. I don't know if he still has it.


----------

